# Brian Davies Dutch Snake Day Trip



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

*DUTCH SNAKE DAY

FRIDAY 9TH October to Monday 12th October 2009​* 
* 
ITINERARY:
* 
Travel by coach from pick-up points at approximately midnight on Friday (pick-up points to be arranged). Ferry crossing from Dover to Calais. Drive through France, Belgium and arrive at the hotel in Holland at approximately 2pm on Saturday. En route, there will be stops at a duty free warehouse in France and a tobacco and chocolate warehouse in Belguim depanding on the demand.

We will be staying in a hotel in the centre of Asterdam, you will have plenty of time to see the city and its attractions during the afternoon and evening, and I am informed that there is a good bar in the hotel.

On Sunday you will transported to the show and dropped off (entry to the show is 6 Euros) after the show you will be picked up and returned to the hotel after which you will again have free time to enjoy Amsterdam..

On Monday, after breakfast we will leave the hotel, It is intended to visit Blijdorp Zoo in Rotterdam where as much time is possible will be allowed ( there is an excellent reptile section including Komodo Dragons ).

On leaving the zoo we will make our way back to Calaise stopping at the duty free store for the purchase of any duty free goods you require, then its onto the ferry for the return trip, arriving back in England late Monday/early Tuesday
* 
PRICE: £200.00 per person
* 
A payment of £100 depoist is required on the booking, with the balance to be paid by the first week in June.

Please indicate on the booking form how you wish to pay i.e one payment £200 or two payments of £100.

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT :-
* 
BRIAN DAVIES* on one of the following numbers:
* 
PHONE 01384 455062

MOBILE 07966 400173
*


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

*DUTCH SNAKE DAY


Sunday 11th October 2009


BOOKING FORM​ 

Number of places required . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Name . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . 

Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Contact Numbers . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . 


Method of Payment


One Payment of £200.00

Two payments of £100 (required at time of booking) balnce to be paid by June


Cheques payale to Brian Davies



Send to 154 Watsons Green Road, Dudley DY2 7LS​*


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Would make more sence for the coach to cross Harwich to the Hook really..


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

bump up

brian is now on here so if you have any questions contact him here Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: briandavies


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up: places are slowly filling........ will be a great few days! and a good laugh.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

:up::up::up: places still available


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

bump bump


----------

